# Missed you Guys and need advice on drivers



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

It has been a while since I participated on this board and in audio in general. :sad:
It is time to get back into that game and I figured I would start back with a BANG.
I am going to build another pair of DIY speakers (leaning MTM) and need some driver advice. Budget is 1200 or so on drivers and coils. 

Debating between the Raal 70-10D and Fountek NeoCD3 ribbon tweeters. Is the Raal really worth 400.00 dollars? :rolleyesno:

For woofers I am leaning towards the Seas ER15 or ?? in an ML TL. (2 drivers in each box)
Was going to us 7in drivers but at the 2500hz crossover point I am afraid of beaming so I guess 5.5 drivers or a 3 way are my options. 

Paul has been very gracious with my questions and I am learning the martin spreadsheets which is very exciting. Pretty much everything I knew about TL's 15 years ago has changed. 

I am open to other ideas. I have even considered a three way using the Neo8 but crossover skills leave a lot to be desired. 

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks like there are several well known DIY speakers that use the Raal tweeter.
The Salk Songtowers, shela audio, and the upper end philharmonic speakers all use the Raal tweeter. 
So, there must be something special with this tweeter. :bigsmile: 

Has anyone used the Seas CA15 or ER15 in a project? They performed well in Zaph's test but any first hand experience would be helpful. 

Matt


----------



## studiotech (Apr 27, 2009)

Tried to PM you about the Raals. I have an offer you might like. Your inbox was too full to accept.

See my latest build with the 140-15 here:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...1-bamboo-open-baffle-project-almost-done.html

Greg


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

studiotech said:


> Tried to PM you about the Raals. I have an offer you might like. Your inbox was too full to accept.
> 
> See my latest build with the 140-15 here:
> 
> ...


Sorry about the box being full. I have cleared some messages so please resend the PM. :T


----------

